# not trying to make light of the Libyan situation but...



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2011)

wtf????


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2011)

Odd. Never realized Libyans had FN FALs, figured just the standard AK-47s.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2011)

Libyan Rebels

sponsored by Staples


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2011)

do you think he goes rolling backwards with the chair spinning every time the rifle recoils?


weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

OSHA must have been involved and mandated the chair with 5 wheels even.


Workplace safety you know.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2011)

2knees said:


> do you think he goes rolling backwards with the chair spinning every time the rifle recoils?
> 
> 
> weeeeeeeeeee


I figured that's why he's on the chair. Something needs to get shot, pushes away from the desk, fires, and right back at his desk.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2011)

We recently got a TV in our cafeteria that's tuned to news channels during lunch.  The other day they were showing footage of the Libyan rebels and they kept playing a clip of one of them in some sort of anti-aircraft gun turret just continuously spinning it around like it was a Disney ride or something.  I know it's a serious matter, but I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## marcski (Mar 9, 2011)

2knees said:


> wtf????




That is a state of the art, laser and computer calibrated anti-aircraft gun.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2011)

Must be using one of these:


----------



## dmc (Mar 9, 2011)

To me it looks like a people struggling against a horrible govt. using whatever means they have..  And I guess an office chair will do..

Go git 'em!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 9, 2011)

How about this freedom fighter from Egypt?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 9, 2011)

are those rolls?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 9, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> are those rolls?



Yes, he has been referred to as "bread helmet guy."


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Yes, he has been referred to as "bread helmet guy."


 

I thought he was going for the Princess Leia look.  Silly me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Yes, he has been referred to as "bread helmet guy."



May be helpful if a cop is beating you with a night stick ...:smash:


----------



## dmc (Mar 9, 2011)

when your unarmed and fighting the "man" - anything works for protection..


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

Everyone else is just a poser


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2011)

Now he's just a blockhead.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

grassi21 said:


> how about this freedom fighter from egypt?



touchdown!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


>



Roflmao -- Pic reminded me of ONE of my son's former teammates :  Nicknamed -- BOXHEAD  or Boxer for short


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


>



The other dude looks embarrassed to be with him...


----------



## BMac (Mar 9, 2011)

He must have sunk his own cup at beer pong before taking up the rebel cause.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


>


For some reason, I really love this picture. Wish I felt comfortable just photographing the public like these photojournalists.


----------



## dmc (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> For some reason, I really love this picture. Wish I felt comfortable just photographing the public like these photojournalists.



I told a friend of mine to just relax and take pictures of stuff when we in Kashmir..
We skied into a town and hung out for a bit before taking cabs back to the ski area...  He snapped a shot of a Muslim woman and we got yelled at and had to leave quickly...


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

dmc said:


> I told a friend of mine to just relax and take pictures of stuff when we in Kashmir..
> We skied into a town and hung out for a bit before taking cabs back to the ski area...  He snapped a shot of a Muslim woman and we got yelled at and had to leave quickly...



There was a girl on our high school trip to Paris who got yelled at for taking a picture of a Parisian. They made her expose her film even.


----------



## marcski (Mar 9, 2011)

I've seen people wearing similar helmets to some of these in this thread on the Magic Carpet at Catamount.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> I've seen people wearing similar helmets to some of these in this thread on the Magic Carpet at Catamount.



Winning!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Libyan Rebels
> 
> sponsored by Staples



"That was easy."

-w


----------



## dmc (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> There was a girl on our high school trip to Paris who got yelled at for taking a picture of a Parisian. They made her expose her film even.



The French....  uuuuugh...


----------



## dmc (Mar 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> I've seen people wearing similar helmets to some of these in this thread on the Magic Carpet at Catamount.



Isn't the magic carpet made out of old rolls?


----------

